# Our New Clan



## bziegler (Mar 9, 2011)

Here is just one pic of our new clan. Our female Kalie had 9 puppies on 2/10/11. There are 5 males and 4 females. We had to build a bigger dog mansion for the group. Kalie is solid Black, and our male is the normal Black and Tan. The pups just opened their eyes and are getting very active now.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

How very cute! Makes me want to kiss it's little nose!


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

I request more puppy pics! I want to see them all! I have puppy fever I need my fix-lol


----------



## Rival (Feb 1, 2011)

Adorable! And yes, many many more pictures! LOL.


----------



## bziegler (Mar 9, 2011)

*Here they all are !*



JustMeLeslie said:


> I request more puppy pics! I want to see them all! I have puppy fever I need my fix-lol


 Here are all the pups when they were a week or so old!


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Oh, how cute! I love the pile of puppies! Thank you.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Could you post the pedigree of the sire and dam?


----------



## bziegler (Mar 9, 2011)

*More Puppy Pics from our Clan*

Here are some more pics of the clan.


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

awww they're all so adorable!!! I love the first picture and the puppy pile :wub:


----------



## bziegler (Mar 9, 2011)

sagelfn said:


> Could you post the pedigree of the sire and dam?


The Sire Kage is CKC registered, while the Dam Kalie is AKC. We got caught by suprise with this litter ( their first ) so we sent off Kalie's registration to the CKC to get her dual registered. Iv'e been told that would be much easier than trying to get Kage AKC registered. We will try Kage with the AKC and see what happens.  I believe his father came straight from Germany and he was CKC only, so I do not know. Some say yes, some no, some maybe. :help: Kage weighed 105 lbs at his last vet checkup and Kalie was 85.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

bziegler said:


> The Sire Kage is CKC registered, while the Dam Kalie is AKC.* We got caught by suprise with this litter ( their first )* so we sent off Kalie's registration to the CKC to get her dual registered. Iv'e been told that would be much easier than trying to get Kage AKC registered. We will try Kage with the AKC and see what happens.  I believe his father came straight from Germany and he was CKC only, so I do not know. Some say yes, some no, some maybe. :help: Kage weighed 105 lbs at his last vet checkup and Kalie was 85.


Since you say you weren't planning to breed them I hope that means one or both will be spayed/neutered. By CKC I am guessing you are talking about Continental Kennel Club and not the Canadian Kennel Club. A simple board search or google search will tell you that Continental Kennel Club is not a reputable registry. Most educated buyers are aware of this so you may have added difficulty finding good homes.

Do you have puppy contracts made up for placing these dogs in new homes? Many rescues have sample contracts posted on their website or post a new thread and someone may be able to send you one. If not already done you also may want to have health tests done on your dogs to help entice buyers OFA hips/elbows done at the least.

If breeding is something you want to do then I recommend you spend some time in the breeder section and learn how to breed GSDs. Learn what the breed standard is and what makes a GSD breedworthy. There are many reputable breeders on this site and they can also advise you of other means to educate yourself.


----------



## bziegler (Mar 9, 2011)

*registration*



sagelfn said:


> Since you say you weren't planning to breed them I hope that means one or both will be spayed/neutered. By CKC I am guessing you are talking about Continental Kennel Club and not the Canadian Kennel Club. A simple board search or google search will tell you that Continental Kennel Club is not a reputable registry. Most educated buyers are aware of this so you may have added difficulty finding good homes.
> 
> Do you have puppy contracts made up for placing these dogs in new homes? Many rescues have sample contracts posted on their website or post a new thread and someone may be able to send you one. If not already done you also may want to have health tests done on your dogs to help entice buyers OFA hips/elbows done at the least.
> 
> ...


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Awesome  Everyone yeah go on cheering cute pups for a guy who does not care about the breed on a GSD board.

I actually tried to give you helpful advice. Good luck placing pups in good homes when people looking for GSDs are looking for breeders that fit into the "reputable" category. No contract? Great! Good to know you don't care what happens to the pups once you get your money!

Sorry that you think I'm dissing you by trying to get you to be a responsible breeder.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

bziegler said:


> sagelfn said:
> 
> 
> > Since you say you weren't planning to breed them I hope that means one or both will be spayed/neutered. By CKC I am guessing you are talking about Continental Kennel Club and not the Canadian Kennel Club. A simple board search or google search will tell you that Continental Kennel Club is not a reputable registry. Most educated buyers are aware of this so you may have added difficulty finding good homes.
> ...


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

bziegler said:


> Here are all the pups when they were a week or so old!
> 
> View attachment 6824


OMG you're killin' me! I want them all!!!!!!!


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

sagelfn said:


> Awesome  Everyone yeah go on cheering cute pups for a guy who does not care about the breed on a GSD board.
> 
> I actually tried to give you helpful advice. Good luck placing pups in good homes when people looking for GSDs are looking for breeders that fit into the "reputable" category. No contract? Great! Good to know you don't care what happens to the pups once you get your money!
> 
> Sorry that you think I'm dissing you by trying to get you to be a responsible breeder.


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
Pups are 6 weeks this Friday! Guess they are ready to go home...:smirk:
I do wonder how much "shepard" pups are selling for these days.


----------



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

Congratulations on the puppies!

They are beautiful and I am sure you will have NO trouble finding them homes. Not many people will care if your dog is not AKC registered, not when he has his hips checked and what not. Since he is obviously a german shepherd, people won't care.

When I say 'people' I am talking about people that just want a pet and don't care if it does agility and etc.

I do think that you should make a contract for when you sell the puppies to ensure them good homes. If you don't do that, they could end up snake food.

I would get him AKC registered if you plan on having pups in the future...


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

:thumbsdown:


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

I hope, OP, that you learn to breed responsibly if you plan on having litters in the future. If you love the GSD then take into consideration how well your dogs fit the breed standard before trying to breed them again.


----------



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

OP :

Please do not be scared off by the negative posts. Some of us don't understand how to give advice without coming off as intimidating. There are many people on this board that are happy to give advice and constructive criticism.

Regardless of whether you are a reputable breeder or not (at the moment!), the puppies are already here and their next few weeks are going to be very important! Make sure you read up on all of the topics on socialization for young puppies as well as health care, and before you breed again I would suggest taking a look at some of the posts in the 'breeding forum'.

This forum does not endorse "back-yard breeders" which can be loosely defined as breeders that mate two dogs that are either untitled, not OFA certified, bad temperament, or a combo of these; and that is more concerned with making a profit then bettering the breed.

In no way am I accusing you of being this! I am just letting you know that their are some strict "rules"/guidelines that you need to adhere to in order to be known as a reputable breeder. You can click the link below for some more information.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/137533-things-look-responsible-breeder.html

Good luck to you and your puppies.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)




----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

x0emiroxy0x said:


> OP :
> 
> Please do not be scared off by the negative posts. Some of us don't understand how to give advice without coming off as intimidating. There are many people on this board that are happy to give advice and constructive criticism.
> 
> ...


 
*ETA- Jane exactly!


----------



## JPF (Feb 5, 2011)

bziegler said:


> sagelfn said:
> 
> 
> > Since you say you weren't planning to breed them I hope that means one or both will be spayed/neutered. By CKC I am guessing you are talking about Continental Kennel Club and not the Canadian Kennel Club. A simple board search or google search will tell you that Continental Kennel Club is not a reputable registry. Most educated buyers are aware of this so you may have added difficulty finding good homes.
> ...


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

x0emiroxy0x said:


> Congratulations on the puppies!
> 
> They are beautiful and I am sure you will have NO trouble finding them homes. Not many people will care if your dog is not AKC registered, not when he has his hips checked and what not. Since he is obviously a german shepherd, people won't care.
> 
> ...


This is one of the absolute worst, most misinformed piece of advice I've ever heard on this forum. 

Most people won't care about registration because he's obviously a german shepherd?

Think about making a contract and getting AKC registration if you plan on doing this again in the future and if you don't they can become snake food?

Your average pet owner shouldn't care about the things that make what is considered a reputable breeder?

Wow... what's been going on here lately?! Is it the warmer weather? I can't remember it ever being this bad.


----------



## bziegler (Mar 9, 2011)

To All : I guess we got off to a rough start, but I just want to say thanks to all for your input. That is what a forum is for, everyone getting to express themselves - note taken ! We are down to 6 now ( 3 sold over the weekend ) and we have 4 fence sitters I believe waiting for a deal to come their way. We took them to the vet Friday for their 6 week checkup, worming and shots. We also wormed the big dogs as a precaution. Vet said no heart murmmers, so that was great. All were grouped around 8.5 lbs, except for 1 larger one at 9+ and " Little Runt " at 7 something.


----------



## bziegler (Mar 9, 2011)

Oh and P.S. - got rid of the milk jugs and went with dog bowls.


----------



## Ellie (Jun 26, 2009)

Awwww those little ears and paws!


----------



## coushattagal (Sep 7, 2004)

These babies are so cute - the early one of the group are little "sausages" - so darling!!!


----------

